# Returning to UK - Tax



## mcdoni (Jul 25, 2015)

Any good recommendations for tax advice returning to the UK?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't go back until the end of March - its probably cheaper that way


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

keep out of the UK until as close to 5th April as possible. Your tax status for each you in UAE should be clear from the non-residency rules and, as far as I have been able to determine, a treated for each year individually... so if you cam out mid way thru a tax year or got back oin the middle of a tax year you could be liable for UK tax if you don't meet the criteria... split year ruling. It's worth checking the rules at the HMRC office...


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Navaron said:


> keep out of the UK until as close to 5th April as possible. Your tax status for each you in UAE should be clear from the non-residency rules and, as far as I have been able to determine, a treated for each year individually... so if you cam out mid way thru a tax year or got back oin the middle of a tax year you could be liable for UK tax if you don't meet the criteria... split year ruling. It's worth checking the rules at the HMRC office...


As long as you spend a full tax year, excluding the one you left in, out of the UK I would have thought you're ok, and that split tax year can be applied from the time you recommence residency. It's probably worth investing in expert advice though as everyone's situation is different.

Depends what "income" you're trying to determine the tax status/liability for. E.G is it employment income earned abroad before resuming residency etc. 

Have personally found calling HMRC directly myself very useful for any questions I've had. Beats speculating.


----------

